# Online Cubing Comps



## ShortStuff (Apr 28, 2022)

Is there any good online Cubing comps/practice rooms that work rn


----------



## Timona (Apr 28, 2022)

There's the one here: https://www.speedsolving.com/competition/index.php
There's also CubingTime: https://cubingtime.com/contests/new


----------



## ShortStuff (Apr 29, 2022)

Timona said:


> There's the one here: https://www.speedsolving.com/competition/index.php
> There's also CubingTime: https://cubingtime.com/contests/new


Thanks


----------



## Burrito (Sep 1, 2022)

ShortStuff said:


> Is there any good online Cubing comps/practice rooms that work rn








Let's Cube


Cube with people in real time!




letscube.net





Simple design, uses your WCA account (don’t need an ID, just an account), usually 3-5 rooms online. Very simple and to the point.


----------

